# Loose speakers in headphones (Sony MDR-XD200)



## JotaJay (Sep 14, 2013)

I took the headphones apart and confirmed that the actual speakers inside the headphones were detached somehow and were bouncing around inside the cavity every time I moved my head. I was just wondering if I could somehow just glue the speakers down somehow and if that would damage the speakers or wires.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi JotaJay and welcome to TSF :wave:

Glueing the speakers down should be OK, just as long as you're careful with the glue. A 'soft' setting glue ('Evostik' or silicon based, i.e. 'hot-glue' gun) would be better than a 'hard' glue ('Cyanoacrylate' based). Assuming the speaker(s) have mounting-brackets fixed, use just a small dab on each of the lugs, through the screw-hole. otherwise 2-3 thin(ish) strips from the metal speaker-frame to the plastic mounting. The glue shouldn't affect the wiring, just don't get any wires trapped underneath the speaker.

*DON'T* get the glue on the speaker-cone though, they'll still work but will give a distorted sound.


----------



## JotaJay (Sep 14, 2013)

Alright thanks so much for your help but what part of the headphones is the speaker cone?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The speaker-cone is the semi-flexible part that moves back and forth to make the sound, sometimes made of thick-paper, sometimes of a thin plastic-type material.


----------



## JotaJay (Sep 14, 2013)

that diagram helps a bunch thanks! So the thing is the way i see the speaker inside the actual headphone, I need to glue the magnet directly onto the plastic part of each side underneath the padding. Is that going to affect the sound in any way?


----------



## JotaJay (Sep 14, 2013)

Nevermind let me rephrase that question: the way i see it I can either glue the speaker down magnet side down and the bracket/basket facing up...
http://i44.tinypic.com/akbm01.jpg

Or i glue the bracket down and have the magnet up. I dont remember what the orientation of the speaker was when i opened it up because it was already loose and bouncing around inside.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You need the cone part pointing towards your ear, the magnet and coil, in your 2nd photo, should face outwards.


----------

